

How Google could kick start IPv6 - bensummers
http://revk.www.me.uk/2010/10/kick-starting-ipv6.html

======
wglb
An interesting step it would be, but I am a little hazy on the details of how
this would work. So Google ranks an IPV6 site slightly higher than the
competition. Neat. But nobody can get to it because they are all IPV4. So that
site needs to also show up in IPV4, since none of us are IPV6 yet. Is that the
same site or a different one (presuming that the content is the same)? If it
is the same one, then how does Google link these together?

So this doesn't motivate me to motivate my ISP to go IPv6 since I can still
see the site in IPV4.

If there is a magic bullet to get everybody over the IPv6, I don't think this
is the one.

To more fully bake this proposal, perhaps a review of the DJB ipv6 mess
article will help. I am increasingly wondering if it isn't like changing which
side of the road everybody drives on. Not likely to work well unless it all
happens at once.

------
zdw
What's in it for them?

I could think of a whole lot of other "good" things Google could reward for:

\- HTML/XHTML that is well formed and validates or has closed tags \- Use of
alt tags and other accessibility friendly features (beyond how these already
benefit them)

But I don't think they'd do any of this if it doesn't benefit them directly.
Sure, they have cars that drive around on their own, but what is being
proposed is messing with their core business - the "meat and potatoes" that
makes them all the money.

Until it causes them "pain" this seems unlikely.

That said, from "force the issue" networking standpoint I think it's an
awesomely great idea.

------
moe
That's an intriguing idea - but sadly it's also straight from the "what if the
world cared!"-bucket.

Google will not risk their competitive edge in search for the cause of IPv6.

Joe Sixpack wants good search results. He doesn't want a bad site ranked over
a good site only because the bad site was quicker to implement IPv6. Joe
Sixpack doesn't even know what IPv6 is.

